# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  British Dragon stanabols

## Retabolil2

Pink as British Dispensary anabols but its 5mg winny tabs.

----------


## Retabolil2

Another picture of thai 5mg winny:

----------


## Retabolil2

Another picture of thai 5mg winny:

----------


## jezz

there not stanabols they are anabols. the stanabols from the british dispensary are yellow

----------


## Boston

Stanabol, Anabol, Whatever... I'll take some. If you want to test it out on me I'll be glad to help!

----------


## Retabolil2

Its not a British Dipsensary product. Its made by another company. Their anabols are white and stanabols are pink. BTW the first batch of British Dragon stanabols were yellow but then thay have changed the color.
Oh I have never seen British Dispensary stanabols before  :Smilie: 
Mr Jezz do me a favor and post a picture  :Smilie: 
I know that British Dragon stanabols looks exactly like British Dispensary anabols and this a stupid marketing sdecision they made in my opinion but its a fact!!!

----------


## Vovan

> _Originally posted by jezz_ 
> *there not stanabols they are anabols. the stanabols from the british dispensary are yellow*


These aren't British Dispensary, they are British Dragon. Bro, pay more attention to reading next time  :Wink:  ... Very good stuff. I have few bottles at my table...

----------


## Retabolil2

Here is the tub:

----------

